# Wii #2010 - Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love (USA)



## Chanser (Apr 2, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3692^^


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried this game yet i wanna know before i get it.Im a Fan of RPG!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 2, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried this game yet i wanna know before i get it.Im a Fan of RPG!



Doesn't seem to work in a lot of cases, check out the PAL release topic.


----------



## demitrius (Apr 2, 2010)

PAL ver is bad dump.


----------



## Shenglong200x (Apr 2, 2010)

This dump is 8.5 GB in size. The previous (PAL) dump is 4.7 GB.
Do the maths.


----------



## highanimalhouse (Apr 2, 2010)

Does it need to be patched or changed before it works? I understand that most DVD9 Wii games have a difficult time being played in backup loaders (i.e. Metroid Prime Trilogy springs to mind).


----------



## Shenglong200x (Apr 2, 2010)

Metroid Prime Trilogy was a nightmare for other reasons, related to how they emulated three games in one.


----------



## markehmus (Apr 2, 2010)

Shenglong200x said:
			
		

> Metroid Prime Trilogy was a nightmare for other reasons, related to how they emulated three games in one.




but watch, like MPT, this will be another improper dump

http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=wii&sysid=4751


----------



## Shenglong200x (Apr 2, 2010)

From what I can tell, This dump is GOOD.


----------



## elmariachi (Apr 3, 2010)

I rly wonder why a text based game requires this much bites


----------



## Kamakazie (Apr 3, 2010)

elmariachi said:
			
		

> I rly wonder why a text based game requires this much bites


Well there is also the whole strategy RPG thing.  And voiced stuff.


----------



## Shenglong200x (Apr 3, 2010)

It's mostly video and audio stuffs.

Although, Unlike FFXIII, the game doesn't suffer immensely from having a lot of media other than the game.
Hell, This isn't much different to what Final Fantasy 13 ended up as, except you get much more story each time you're not in combat or exploration.


----------



## markehmus (Apr 3, 2010)

Shenglong200x said:
			
		

> From what I can tell, This dump is GOOD.



http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=wii&sysid=5495

pal was bad dump... i have little hope for this 1.

so your playing this 1 ? form what you can tell ..means ?


----------



## Sefi (Apr 3, 2010)

At least it's only one DL disc.  The PS2 version is 2 DL discs!  One english voices, one japanese voices.


----------



## IAmTheRad (Apr 3, 2010)

Works fine in CFG USB Loader on a fat32 drive with hermes v5 222.
Also this is English voices, but it's Atlus voicework, so it doesn't suck bad.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll be playing my legitimate copy of the PS2 version.

Enjoy your game.


----------



## DVS (Apr 3, 2010)

The CLANDESTiNE release works for me on v.50 Configurable Usb Loader. Cios38rev17 and 222mload. It is a 7.89GB download though and 6.01GB WBFS (keeping game partition only).


----------



## Ryufushichou (Apr 3, 2010)

just wondering if it was possible to split this onto 2 discs like you could with smash bros brawl


----------



## squall23 (Apr 3, 2010)

No, you can't split it, but some people were able to rip stuff out from the Japanese version of the PS2 game so that it'll play on a DVD5, maybe people can do the same for the Wii game.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Apr 3, 2010)

legend thanks for the info


----------



## Yukito (Apr 3, 2010)

Why didn't they keep the japanese voices for the Wii version as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?
Guess I'll have to get a PS2...


----------



## Satangel (Apr 3, 2010)

Some scores and reviews on the game.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 3, 2010)

SO I just burn this game like any ordinary game, except I burn it on a DL disk? Can it be played in the disc channel or can it only be played through the backup launcher?


----------



## Sefi (Apr 4, 2010)

Needs a layer break since it's a DL game.  Anybody know it?


----------



## dearodie (Apr 4, 2010)

Sefi said:
			
		

> Needs a layer break since it's a DL game.  Anybody know it?


2084960 if my memory and google serve me well. 
That layer break worked for both SSBB and MP3logy


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 4, 2010)

Does this game work in the disc channel or only in the backup launcher..burning the game now using the layer break you mentioned above


----------



## Bloodlust (Apr 4, 2010)

Can anyonr who already burned it using the default LB report on whether its working with uloader in disc mode?


----------



## commandernojj (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to take one for the team and burn my last DL disk with the default layer break, we'll see if this runs on any IOS I can throw at it.


----------



## commandernojj (Apr 4, 2010)

neogamma and softchip didn't want to load the game, I'll install darkcorps tomorrow when I wake up and see if I can get any results.


----------



## KapuBen (Apr 4, 2010)

commandernojj said:
			
		

> neogamma and softchip didn't want to load the game, I'll install darkcorps tomorrow when I wake up and see if I can get any results.


Which cIOS?


----------



## evanft (Apr 4, 2010)

So, here's what I'm using:

- cIOS 249 rev 17
- Cfg USB Loader v56
- Clandestine release
- USA Wii

I get the exact same message as with the previous bad dump. Is 222nload the secret?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 4, 2010)

I havent tested the game yet but did I basically waste a disk for nothing..is there something special I have to do to make this game work or can I Just pop it in and play it through the disc channel


----------



## TyRaNtM (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone tried to undub the game?
The idea is extract the audio files of the PS2 with japanese voices into the Wii one.

Is incredible that only the PS2 will have a disc with japanese voices, and not Wii.


----------



## evanft (Apr 4, 2010)

Updated IOS 222. Using that makes the game work.

Now I gotta wait for cfg to have a force 480p option or for Neogamma to use 222.


----------



## commandernojj (Apr 4, 2010)

I tried 222 223 and 249, none worked.


----------



## evanft (Apr 4, 2010)

Then you're doing something wrong or have a bad dump. Don't use a disc, use a USB loader.


----------



## gartlan (Apr 4, 2010)

evanft said:
			
		

> Updated IOS 222. Using that makes the game work.
> 
> Now I gotta wait for cfg to have a force 480p option or for Neogamma to use 222.



I assume you are referring to Hermes cIOS222, but did you install rev 4 or rev 5 and base 38?


----------



## Ergo (Apr 5, 2010)

I can confirm that it loads w/ Config USB Loader & 222.


----------



## DVS (Apr 5, 2010)

commandernojj, make sure that you are on at least Cios38 rev17.


----------



## commandernojj (Apr 5, 2010)

Well just to let you guys know I used the same disk, installed the newest darkcorps release, and loaded the game up with 0 problems using gecko loader.


----------



## DVS (Apr 5, 2010)

That's great. 1st confirmed report using a dvd. Can you please specify what settings, etc, you have used?


----------



## jelmew (Apr 5, 2010)

It requires ios 222 base 38 for sure. Tried 

IOS202[60]-v5
IOS222[38]-v5
IOS223[37]-v5
IOS249[57]-v19 
IOS250[38]-v19
and only 222 worked.


----------



## pabhouse (Apr 5, 2010)

just updated to 222 v5 base 38 and am using config v56 and still stuck at the black loading screen. also have anti 002 fix turned on and cios v19


----------



## DVS (Apr 5, 2010)

pabhouse, did you change the game options to use 222mload in Config Usb loader? If you did, then can you try Cios38 rev17?


----------



## Chesskid1 (Apr 6, 2010)

got it working on hermes 222, no worky on ios 249. any fix for 480p? i don't like playing fullscreen 480i. need widescreen


----------



## BanditKing (Apr 7, 2010)

Eww it's dubbed! pass!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 7, 2010)

BanditKing said:
			
		

> Eww it's dubbed! pass!



Actually the VA is pretty good, you will have to get used to a Southern Belle-ish Gemini though.  I love how they make Rosita's voice so hilarious, she's like a second Elepe Puru now.


----------



## jack2010 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi guys, i recently just mod my wii and hav a problem play this game

1) i'm a disc user, can't seems to get sakura wars working ,it shows the loading screen than error just like everybody else, maybe will try using a usb hard disk, is there a idiot guide on how to set it up on the hard disk?

2)if i buy the original copy, would i still hav the same problem? mod wii can't play original copy any more right?

Any help???


----------



## another_waster (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there ANY gameplay AT ALL in this game? Played for half an hour n I was just listening to conversations with the odd phrase selection


----------



## lachinay (Apr 9, 2010)

That's the gameplay, then there's the background (very long sections of scrolling text).

...

joking, it's a SRPG!


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 14, 2010)

in 4 1


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 15, 2010)

I have played  Sakura Wars in SS before.
Nice game.


----------



## cryingfist (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm still having problem running this game on USB Loader GX:

i've installed hermes cios 222 v5 (so merged with ios 38), told USB Loader GX to use the hermes cios and activated error 002 fix, but I still get the "push the eject button" error.

Is there anybody that successfully run this game using USB Loader GX?


FYI: the game-partition-only image on the wbfs disk is over 6 gigs and this makes me think it's a good dump.

Thanks for any help provided!


----------



## Kosaine (Apr 21, 2010)

ios249 rev19 works fine for DVD versions on Neogamma (r9b4) or Softchip (r102).


----------



## xtreme1 (Apr 24, 2010)

what layer break should i use for this since its dual layered


----------



## meikiyou (Nov 27, 2010)

heard that to run by usbloader gx must use ios 222


----------



## Magus (Nov 27, 2010)

since this got bumped i might as well ask....
did a ripped single layer version ever got released?


----------



## Ultron (Dec 30, 2010)

I Have the clandestine rip, wondering what layer break to use, does the default 2084960 work?


----------

